

Ron Paul: Legalize Online Gambling – And Don’t Tax It - olalonde
http://www.ronpaul.com/2010-07-20/ron-paul-legalize-online-gambling-and-dont-tax-it/

======
bcrescimanno
Truthfully; I will never understand why the government feels the need to
police what people do that only impacts themselves.

Don't want to wear a seatbelt? Fine by me; it's your life, not mine! Want to
gamble online? Fine by me; it's your money, not mine!

What's sad is that people like Ron Paul, who TRULY believe in limited
government, are still seen as on the political fringe.

~~~
tzs
> Don't want to wear a seatbelt? Fine by me; it's your life, not mine!

There are two problems with this. First of all, not wearing a seatbelt
increases the risk of serious harm or death to other people. If you have to do
any sudden turning, such as swerving to avoid an obstacle, a driver without a
seatbelt is much more likely to lose control and crash--it's much harder to
control a car when the driver is not strapped in in front of the steering
wheel.

Second, even ignoring the increased risk a seatbelt-less driver poses to
others on the road, he poses a bigger risk of injury to himself in an
accident. This burdens the rest of us in several ways. The more severe the
accident, the longer it is going to take to get it investigated and get the
road cleaned up and opened allowing the rest of us to resume travel. If the
injured person can't afford to fully pay for his own health care, we end up
paying--not even Ron Paul advocates just rolling an injured and financially
deficient driver off the side of the road and letting him die and letting the
animals clean up.

> What's sad is that people like Ron Paul, who TRULY believe in limited
> government, are still seen as on the political fringe.

He believes in limited FEDERAL government.

~~~
tzs
Could the down voters please explain themselves?

~~~
olalonde
I down voted you because the parent post was below zero and yours not. Usually
I don't down vote comments which I disagree with but in this case I just
wanted to counter balance whoever down voted the parent comment. I wouldn't
have down voted you otherwise even though I disagree with you.

Now, let me explain why I disagree with you.

> Don't want to wear a seatbelt? Fine by me; it's your life, not mine!

What the guy really means is that he doesn't think government should protect
people from themselves. The seatbelt example might be a bad one. But even
then, I strongly doubt that wearing your own seatbelt can save someone else's
life. I'd be curious to know how many lifes were saved because the driver was
wearing seatbelt (except his own).

>> What's sad is that people like Ron Paul, who TRULY believe in limited
government, are still seen as on the political fringe. > He believes in
limited FEDERAL government.

Ron Paul is clearly a libertarian and a libertarian believes in limited
government, whatever the kind of government.

------
ataggart
A headline with parts that will piss off the right and the left, respectively.

~~~
jmathai
The reason Ron Paul will never win a Presidency. It's too bad though. Granted
some of his views are counter cultural and thus risky but I'd say it's a risk
worth taking.

At least in the end you could say we tried. Right now, I guess we can say
opps.

